# Charged $100 to fix burnt oil smell on 2012 Cruze under warranty! Is that right?



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

More likely there isn't a crack but from over tightening the cap damaged the threads on the cap causing the leak. This would not be covered under warranty as it is physical damage, not a flawed/defective part. That plastic cap is super easy to cross thread, I wonder if that is really why it was leaking, you could test by swapping the old cap back on and see if the smell returns. 

This is yet another reason I take my car to the dealer to change the oil, cap gets cracked, only one they can blame is themselves & they will be paying for the repair.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I would not visit the independant shop again, who knows what the drain bolt looks like and the oil filter housing. As stated above, warranty covers something like the cap for the coolant tank that leaks reguardless if you put it on right or wrong.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take that bill back to the place that changed your oil last. Most of them will reimburse you if asked.


----------



## LQQKIN (Nov 27, 2013)

The threads aren't crossed threaded...The cap looks totally fine...I just wonder if the o-ring (probably Buna) gets hardened after a while because of the heat (I live in Phoenix) and design of the filter assembly isn't exactly one GM's finer designs. I will hold onto the cap change it to Viton o-ring next time this happens..Its only a year old, what is going to look like for these cars 5-10 years from now? Thanks for sharing you thoughts.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The o-ring on the oil cap comes in the box with the filter and should replaced every time the filter is replaced.


----------



## LQQKIN (Nov 27, 2013)

I did contact the manager of the "independent" shop that performed the work right after I received the call from the dealer of the news. He was cool, he said he would work it out to make it right. But, I am not sure if they are to blame? Is this common on other vehicles? Or is it a crappy design? Bad Luck?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LQQKIN said:


> I did contact the manager of the "independent" shop that performed the work right after I received the call from the dealer of the news. He was cool, he said he would work it out to make it right. But, I am not sure if they are to blame? Is this common on other vehicles? Or is it a crappy design? Bad Luck?


 Glad they were willing to help. Inexperience with the cap(isn't this similar to the older civics?) and maybe rushing the job. Piss poor oil changes is how we all ended up with either cut up or no plastic engine shield. Best filter housing I dealt with was my Mazda 6. It took 2 rubber washers because of the drain bolt.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The oil fill cap ring is silicon......it won't heat harden.

Dealer tells me they continually see oil fill caps incorrectly installed by independent shops or owners and the spring steel piece across the bottom gets deformed.
From then on, the cap won't seal fully and the resulting seepage drools down the front of the engine onto the exaust manifold.
This is a TINY seep though as, if internal crankcase vacuum is disrupted too much a check engine light is illuminated.
So, maybe a service writer saying 'cracked' was actually a mechanic saying 'damaged'.

Rob


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

LQQKIN said:


> The threads aren't crossed threaded...The cap looks totally fine...I just wonder if the o-ring (probably Buna) gets hardened after a while because of the heat (I live in Phoenix) and design of the filter assembly isn't exactly one GM's finer designs. I will hold onto the cap change it to Viton o-ring next time this happens..Its only a year old, what is going to look like for these cars 5-10 years from now? Thanks for sharing you thoughts.



Where in PHX are you? What dealer did you take it to? If you are ANYWHERE near Chandler, I would like to suggest Thoroughbred Chevy on Country Club/Arizona Ave. Rick and Charlie in service, and Don and Byron and Jan in parts are all AMAZING representatives for the Chevy brand. Only place I will take my cars!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

LQQKIN said:


> I did contact the manager of the "independent" shop that performed the work right after I received the call from the dealer of the news. He was cool, he said he would work it out to make it right. But, I am not sure if they are to blame? Is this common on other vehicles? Or is it a crappy design? Bad Luck?


The design is fine as long as you pay attention and do the entire job, which includes replacing the o-ring. I had an oil change place strip the screws on my oil pan. They paid the dealership directly for the repair.


----------

